# Remington HyperSonic Rifle Ammo



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Has anyone had a chance to shoot this yet? I just ordered a couple of boxes online and wondered if anyone else has tried it.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

It has become my preferred load in #2 shot. Not because I think it kills any better but because I think it has helped with my terrible ability to lead birds properly :-x


----------



## Westernhunter (Sep 16, 2007)

Bax, you shoot birds with a rifle?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Westernhunter said:


> Bax, you shoot birds with a rifle?


Awe shiz... I need to learn to read. Seriously!

I was thinking about the Hypersonic Steel


----------

